# Hooking up propane tanks



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

My new home that I'm STILL trying to close on is all electric. Its a foreclosure and doesn't have a water heater in it. What Id like to do is convert to propane and get an on demand water heater. Luckily the water heater could be mounted close to the outside wall. Let me state that Ive never done any type of gas/propane hookups and would be having a professional do the critical work. I would just like to have some question answered so I dont walk into the place and get weird looks.

First question is, how deep would I need to bury the gas line?

Second, how far should the tank be away from the house?

Third, can I simply bring the line out of the ground close to the foundation and straight into the outside wall? I'm thinking that if I surround the line in 1 inch PVC out of the ground it would be good just so the gas line isn't exposed.

Fourth, I want to initially set up one 500 gallon tank. Eventually add another one. Can you hook the tanks in sequence and only run one line to the house, or does each tank need its own line out?

Thank in advance for your time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd just call the propane company and ask those questions.

I do know there are set distances from the house that depend on the size of the tank, but I don't remember what they are.

There's no need to put PVC around the gas line.
Most of the time they run them through or under a foundation and enter the house through the floor.

You can "T" the two tanks together and use the one feed line to the house.
You can even get automatic valves that will switch from one to the other when one empties


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I put in a propane tank last year.
Where I live you can put a tank up to 150 gallons right next to the house. Anything larger has to be set off a certain distance.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Each State has its own rules for installing a tank. If you buy one from a propane company they will install it the right way. If you buy it from an individual Get the Propane company to move it and hook it up. If you rent it the propane company will take care to make it meat all the specification for the rules.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Most places require the 'green' iron pipe for propane lines. Youalso get some black tape for couplers and elbows.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't be shy about asking questions on somthing like this let the dealer know about your inexperince in these matters and you need to learn to avoid problems in the future any reliable dealer schould be glad to help you


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Most places require the 'green' iron pipe for propane lines. Youalso get some black tape for couplers and elbows.


All copper here.


----------



## andyd2023 (Jan 13, 2012)

Call a couple of local propane places and get quotes! get at least three if you can.
I had the 250Gal propane tank installed in 2007. If you rent the tank you have to use the service you are renting it from to refill the tank. I bought my tank and had them install it. They ran copper lines underground and black iron and flex inside the house. They went up a outside wall to get to the attic and run all the other lines from there. We have a regulator on the tank and a second located on the wall of the house. We use propane for kitchen stove, HVAC furnace, and have a Rinnai tankless water heater. Last year we used under 80 Gal of propane. We live in North East Texas and heat with wood. We also have a heat pump with a propane backup furnace. I may install a second 250 Gal tank if I find a great deal on one.
Andrew


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

All copper lines here,too.
I can't answer most of your questions, but I have a friend who had a tankless heater installed in his basement, and the pilot light kept going out because there was a draft blowing it out. Something to be mindful of.


----------



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

Talked with the propane co yesterday! 
The tanks can be hooked up in sequence, the tank only has to be ten or more feet from the house, and, they will dig and run copper pipe to the water heater for me.
250 gallon tank is $875! They dont rent them, so I'm going to look for a used one. 
Propane is currently at $2.50 per gallon.
The whole thing, labor and all supplies (minus any propane) is going to cost $1300.00
Thanks for all the feedback! 
Watch for my next post asking which tankless water heater I should buy!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Used tanks around here can be found for about a dollar a gallon. It is best that they still have pressure in them that way you know the valve seats are still good.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

idonutn0 said:


> My new home that I'm STILL trying to close on is all electric. Its a foreclosure and doesn't have a water heater in it. What Id like to do is convert to propane and get an on demand water heater. Luckily the water heater could be mounted close to the outside wall. Let me state that Ive never done any type of gas/propane hookups and would be having a professional do the critical work. I would just like to have some question answered so I dont walk into the place and get weird looks.
> 
> First question is, how deep would I need to bury the gas line?
> *18"to 24"*
> ...


Answers in bold.


----------

